# Is different size females in a sorority ok?



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, 
So I am cycling a ten gallon tank for a sorority and I have already purchased 3 different female bettas. One is a larger wild type and another is a pretty big veil tail- but I have a small crown tail as well. I am planning on picking up two more smaller females from petco as well. I know that I have to watch out for aggression and I have a ton of hiding spaces- but I am worried that the larger girls might beat up on the smaller girls. Has anyone noticed if by default larger females bully smaller ones? Also is it better to get females that are all one type of tail? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They don't have to be the same size or tail type. In my sorority the Alpha female does happen to be the biggest but others have said that there tiny female was the alpha. Bettas don't discriminate against size. Just make sure you have 6+ females and that you quarantine all of them for at least 2 weeks before adding them to the tank so you don't transfer any diseases.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

ok, that is good.. so you think i should have 6 girls and not 5 in a ten gallon? I dont mind more ladies but i was under the impression that it was 2 gallons per fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

With sororities its best to overstock and do more water changes than to understock. My sorority is a 10 gallon planted with 7 females. I do two small (25%) water changes a week and the fish are fine with that. Cycling is what is important... it allows you to have more females without jeopardizing water quality.

My sorority originally had 5 girls and they were fine. Its always better to have more females though because the aggression can be spread around.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

well that is awesome beacause i would rather have seven than five!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. just remember to keep a very good eye on your water stats (ammonia and nitrate especially). I test that particular tank 3 times a week because it is fully stocked.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll let this picture do the talking.. ;-)









My Half giant girl (The green one) is very nice and civil to the other girls.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

One of my smallest girls was the most aggressive and would even flare.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I'll let this picture do the talking.. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh my gosh!! soooo cute! i am inspired


----------

